# Sailing into the Bermuda triangle



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has sailed into the Bermuda triangle and if so was it safe?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm... is someone a bit superstitious???


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

saurav16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has sailed into the Bermuda triangle and if so was it safe?


Bob has ... something happened ... never been the same ... stay out!


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

The Bermuda Triangle is transited every day by ships, planes and yachts. 
There was no such thing called the "Bermuda Triangle" until a guy wrote a book about it in the late 1940s. All the other books written since then are based on the first book.  
It does make a good scary story to tell around a camp fire or on a dark night at anchor for the kids and other superstitious people.  
Muh ha ha ha! Is the demon's laugher that you hear.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

If someone disapeared in the triangle, are they going to respond to this post?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

There is a ghost of a chance if they have a strong spirit. Or been drinking strong spirits.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I've had a triple Gosling's...does that count...hic...?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I sailed in and when I came back out the Portugese had invaded Colorado!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Bermuda triangle, isn’t that what you call a Brazilian that’s grown back.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Certainly the law of the jungle is in full effect.


----------



## DemeraraDrinker (Apr 18, 2007)

Valiente said:


> I've had a triple Gosling's...does that count...hic...?


80 or 151 proof? 

Or maybe it was a triple Dark 'n Stormy...


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

I've been in the triangle quite a few times and all it's ever done to me is make me wanna go back. I'll update this post if and/or when I disappear. Only too glad to help... pass the rum...

Don


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

DemeraraDrinker said:


> 80 or 151 proof?
> 
> Or maybe it was a triple Dark 'n Stormy...


I'm a big boy, but a triple 151 proof DnS would render even my star sights shushpect...erppp...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

There are actually six such triangles spaced above and below the equator within certain latitudes around the globe. Each has it's own stories and myths. I'd sail in without a second thought.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Perfectly safe as long as you remember to wear your aluminium underpants and bra.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Not to worry! Just sea stories. I'm just entering the triangle now and see nothing hap


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't forget the aluminum skull cap. Wombat repellent is optional...


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Wayne25 said:


> Not to worry! Just sea stories. I'm just entering the triangle now and see nothing hap


Oh jeez! We just lost Wayne 25 in the infamous Bermuda Triangle. Quick, turn on your hindsighter and set the criticizer to maximum. Pull up your easy chair and adjust the speculator (if a supplied option). Dang, if only he hadn't tried such a foolish stunt he'd be with us today. Boo Hoo! CNN, MSNBC, Geraldo, someone ... quick...


----------



## MtnMike (Mar 5, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Don't forget the aluminum skull cap. Wombat repellent is optional...


I'm glad someone mentioned the "skull cap". Did you mean "Wombat *propellent?* Are we back to the Wombat launcher?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

MtnMike-

If you have the Wombat propellant, the Wombat repellent is contraindicated...


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Do we have a sense of humor here?? Or we just plain crazy?

Read a fantasy story about a young witch whose familar was a wombat. She was a tour guide for tourists from our normal world, touring her magical world.


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

It was never a matter of _*saling into*_ the triangle but was always a priority of mine _*to sail out again*_...


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If you sail into to it, then it sounds as if you are going to stay awhile.

I rather sail through it... then it sounds as if I'm transiting it only.

Yeah! that is it...I'm only transiting the area. Passing through... No time for a conversation. And so on...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Valiente just the smallest point of order. It may not be considered proper to eat three of the poor things at a sitting. Somehow I believe the goose mightn't think it at all the thing. 

Regards,
Red


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok,what kind of a vessel runs purple lights?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> MtnMike-
> 
> If you have the Wombat propellant, the Wombat repellent is contraindicated...


Feed the Wombat beans and chilli. Propellant built in. Self launching Wombat.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Loewe said:


> Valiente just the smallest point of order. It may not be considered proper to eat three of the poor things at a sitting. Somehow I believe the goose mightn't think it at all the thing.


You're right. I'd have to be quackers to egg her on that way.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Insails said:


> Ok,what kind of a vessel runs purple lights?


Around here? The "Pride Week" Cruise and Floating Wedding Chapel.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Bermuda triangle, isn't that what you call a Brazilian that's grown back.


I laughed at that for at least five minutes! Maybe not everyone got it, or maybe we're the only ones with a juvenile sense of humor!


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

Tell ya what, i'm leaving on Wednesday sail from USVI to Maryland. If I see any haints of ghostes I'll let know.

Oh yea, and I did get a chuckle from the Brazilian thing.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tdw said:


> Feed the Wombat beans and chilli. Propellant built in. Self launching Wombat.


Be careful when working with flammable gases...


----------

